# sig 232 & hard ammo primers



## hardbargin (Feb 7, 2011)

been shooting some recent 380 w/hard primers. some misfires. firing pin indent not very strong.
is this punishing my firing pin?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I doubt that it's hurting anything. You might try removing the firing pin and cleaning it and the channel. If that area gets too dirty it will cause resistance and induce light strikes.


----------

